# the only one who knows



## JosOlsen

Hi guys, is this sentence properly translated? 

- I'm the only one who knows every single inch of your body.
- Это я единственный, который знает каждый сантиметр твоего тела.

Thanks so much


----------



## Real_

Только я есть тот, кто знает каждый каждый сантиметр твоего тела.
(это почти дословно).
Или
Только я один знаю каждый сантиметр твоего тела.

(когда женаты, то знают, обычно, в миллиметрах.  )


----------



## JosOlsen

Спасибо тебе большое


----------



## rusita preciosa

Real_ said:


> Только я есть тот, кто знает каждый каждый сантиметр твоего тела.


This is broken Russian, no one talks like that. 

<< Off-topic. >>


----------



## JosOlsen

Rusita preciosa, ты мне скажи, пожалуйста, как правильно перевести


----------



## CopperKettle

Только я знаю каждый сантиметр твоего тела.
or 
Лишь мне знаком каждый сантиметр твоего тела. 

are OK, IMHO.


----------



## JosOlsen

Спасибо CopperKettle.


----------



## Real_

<< Off-topic comment removed. >>

 When I said -дословно, или -почти дословно (word by word) - это так и есть дословно и ничего более. 
 А перевод я всегда даю вторым. Человек должен понимать текст полностью. А не всякую ерунду, которую выдумает переводчик. 
 Если человек не знает перевода близкого к дословному (when learning himself) он никогда не выучит никакой язык. 
 Поэтому, собственно, Вы и возмутились первой фразой, а не второй. (но там было указано, что это "почти дословный перевод").
*Мы же не возмущаемся вашим безумным московским аканием... Хотя иногда, с вас, и смеёмся.* (мы - это всё остальное русскоязычное население). 

 Мне только надо было уточнить, что слух не режет второй перевод, а не ограничиваться "или".


----------



## YMOPA

rusita preciosa said:


> This is broken Russian, no one talks like that.
> 
> << Off-topic comment removed. >>



I second that. Although I must note that the English original is also broken, that's not quite English. CopperKettle gave a couple of really good versions, can't even think anything better, when translating close to the original wording. Only must note that you probably were thinking that original wording in Spanish but Hispanic culture is much more direct when it comes to body parts still sounding romantic and sweet. Russian culture is opposite in that respect, giving preference to bodiless matters. For example, in Spanish, "tu cuerpo", "tu talle", "tus piernas", "tus caderas", "tu pecho" are in nearly every romantic song and sound all just fine. Let's take the famous "Zandunga" : _quién me disputa el derecho de gozar tu blanco pecho..._ or "_...es la rumba en tus caderas, todo sabor..._" --- translate it literally to Russian, it comes across as totally vulgar, "твоё тело", "твои ляжки", "твои ноги", anything but romantic. Spaniards keep the area between the navel down to the knees taboo to romantic contexts, Russians expand such taboo to between the neck down to ankles. In romantic context in Russian, all the good stuff between the neck and the ankles, can be only hinted on ("Белоснежные груди берёз"), with a few exceptions like "ножки", "руки-ручки", "пальцы-пальчики" etc

So, if this is asking how you should voice your affection to a special one, tread carefully, she may not quite get those "сантиметры тела" as you try to send it across, even if you are very intimate. Zooming back to "никто не знает тебя лучше чем я", "я обожаю каждую клеточку твоего тела" would be much safer.


----------



## Real_

YMOPA said:


> Zooming back to
> 1) "никто не знает тебя лучше чем я",
> 2) "я обожаю каждую клеточку твоего тела" would be much safer.


 Both your translations have nothing to do with original phrase.
1) this is not about the body.
2) to admire (обожать) - this is not - to know (знать). 

<< Off-topic comment removed. >>


----------



## YMOPA

Real_ said:


> Both your translations have nothing to do with original phrase.
> 1) this is not about the body.
> 2) to admire (обожать) - this is not - to know (знать).
> 
> << Off-topic comment removed. >>



I see you are peddling literal word-by-word translations even when those don't make any sense in the target language. Alas, that does not work like this. To make a good projection to the target, you have to learn much more about the source and the target than just words and grammar. There is also usage, there is semantics, cultural connotations and more. 
<< Off-topic comment removed. >>


----------



## Real_

Умора, but you are wrong with translation anyway.


----------



## YMOPA

Real_ said:


> Умора, but you are wrong with translation anyway.



I didn't give any. I sided with rusita preciosa << Off-topic comment removed. >>, then I endorsed CopperKettle's versions, and I gave a bit of discussion of relevant cultural aspects, pointing out one of the fitting use cases depending on the context. Nothing wrong there, guaranteed, good as gold, can take it to the bank.


----------



## Maroseika

JosOlsen said:


> - I'm the only one who knows every single inch of your body.
> - Это я единственный, который знает каждый сантиметр твоего тела.



"Это" is superfluous in such constructions. It should be just Я единственный, кто знает...


----------



## JosOlsen

Hey guys, thank you, I really appreciate all your posts.
Well, my mother tounge is spanish. The orginal text is:


> Soy el único que conoce cada centímetro de tu cuerpo
> Atentamente: El jabón


It's a joke. I just wanted to preserve the original idea, that's why I translated the text into:
 "I'm the only one who knows every single inch of your body.
Sincerely: The soap"


----------



## YMOPA

JosOlsen said:


> Hey guys, thank you, I really appreciate all your posts.
> Well, my mother tounge is spanish. The orginal text is:
> 
> It's a joke. I just wanted to preserve the original idea, that's why I translated the text into:
> "I'm the only one who knows every single inch of your body.
> Sincerely: The soap"



ay, se trata de un bromeo-acertijo . En este caso, 

"Мне и только мне знаком каждый сантиметр твоего тела! С уважением, Мыло"


----------

